# Song recognition!



## matthias85 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,
I've been watching a youtube movie recently and there was a beautiful chorus song between 0:13-2:48s at background. Does anyone know what name it is?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I knew I had heard this before. Then I remembered this thread from not that long ago:

http://www.talkclassical.com/10989-please-identify-beautiful-polyphony.html

The answer is in the 4th post.


----------



## matthias85 (Jan 12, 2011)

Norse, thanks a lot !!!


----------

